# Alan Keyes Rips Obamanation



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I love the way Alan Keyes thinks. He is a true Republican who speaks the truth; however, he has said a few things in the past that I do disagree with. Enjoy.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Right on the money there.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

5 will get you 10 that the Secret Service, FBI, and the IRS have this guy in their sights.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Whats scary is no one seems to understand these simple points. Not even one of these points. I think Section 12s are in order!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ambassador Alan Keyes?the man who shouldve been President ...I dont think the FBI will be fucking with him.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He stole all his material from me.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

They are both BS artists:


----------

